# Mimi's Orbea Diva, updated



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

HI all. I appreciate the sizing advice I received from the women's forum a while back. Here is Mimi's bike updated with some new wheels.
Specs:
Orbea Diva 53 frame
2008 Campagnolo Chorus F and R derailleur, Ultra Torque crank, shifters, and chain
2008 Campagnolo Record Brakes, and 12-25 Cassette
Custom wheels with Zipp 303 tubular rims, Sapim CX Ray spokes, and American Classic hubs. Vittoria EVO KS Tubular tires. *Wheelset weighs in at 1040 grams*
Specialized Jett saddle
Ritchey Pro stem
Orbea Zeus Carbon seatpost
Kestrel EMS Pro Carbon bars
Shimano Dura Ace pedals








ps Yeah, I know I should have changed the bar tape before taking the shot


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Omg! What a beautiful bike. Kudos. :thumbsup: The only thing I would change--it should be pink. 

What's wrong with the bar tape?


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

(it's dirty)


nice bike


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice! Hope she's loving the bike.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

It's purdy.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

That bike should be able to climb like a billy goat!

How much does it weight like that?

14 something??


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love the color. And props for the tubulars. I thought I was the only woman on sew ups. 

:thumbsup:


----------

